# how hot IS it?



## Lara (Aug 9, 2018)

`
It's so hot, I've got my AC cranked all the way up to bankruptcy.

_~Maxine_


----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2018)

`
It's so hot, not only can you fry an egg on the sidewalk but you can use your mailbox as a toaster oven.

_~Maxine_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)

It's so hot-

Gay people were going into Chik Filet just for the air conditioning. 


The Devil was in Ace Hardware buying air conditioners.


----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2018)

It's so hot, they installed a fan in the debt ceiling.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2018)

`
It's so hot it could melt the hinges off the gates of hell


----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2018)

`
It's so hot I can't even THINK about Hot Dogs and Hot Rods right now


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2018)

_"Hotter than a pepper sprout!"
_


----------



## Lara (Aug 10, 2018)

`
It's so hot, you wish you had gotten cloth seats instead of leather :drive:
`


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 10, 2018)

...it's Hotter'n Blue Blazes!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 11, 2018)

It's hotter than a cat on a hot tin roof...


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2018)

Lara said:


> `
> It's so hot, you wish you had gotten cloth seats instead of leather :drive:
> `



Especially if you're wearing shorts!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2018)

Chicken soup, Pappy?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2018)

It's so hot, I saw a fire hydrant chasing a pack of dogs. layful:


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2018)

It's so HOT my dogs keep
getting first dibs in the pool...


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2018)

It's so HOT, I hired a snow-blower guy to saturate my property
and air-space. Here's a pic...I'm the envy of the neighborhood


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2018)

_*This is a job for Captain Kool!*_


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2018)

The beach sand is so HOT I have to stand on one foot until the other one cools off and then switch, 
or run like the dickens down to the wet shoreline and surf....especially when I have my dogs!
(all true but pic is not me)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2018)

You know it's hot when......


----------



## Lara (Aug 13, 2018)

....and this one too...


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]It's so hot...  I saw a squirrel picking up nuts with pot holders![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... I saw a funeral procession pull thru a Dairy Queen![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... Jehovah's Witnesses started telemarketing![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... I saw the Devil in Wal-Mart buying an air conditioner![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... You can wash and dry your clothes at the same time![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... I saw two trees fighting over a dog![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... I saw a cop chasing a thief, and they were both walking![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... Cows give powdered milk![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... My thermometer goes up to "Are you kidding me?"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... I bought a loaf of bread and before I got home it was toast![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]It's so hot... I got condensation on my butt from the water in the toilet bowl![/FONT]


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2018)

It's Hotter than Hades...


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2018)

I's so Hot, Cats are preferring Snowcones to Catnip...


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2018)

37 Days...8 Hours...14 Minutes...and 30 Seconds
It's so HOT, I'm counting down the days 'til Fall (Sept. 22)


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2018)

Cows give powdered milk!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2018)

*Coolest Cooler Is The Swiss-Army Knife Of Coolers*

Coolest Cooler


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 17, 2018)

I can't say as I've ever heard of a $2 Pistol

And not sure why it's HOT...

Maybe they sold like HOT Cakes back in the day?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 17, 2018)

The cat days of summer


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## oldal (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2018)

I'll have a Hot Toddy......hold the Hot!


----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2018)

[SUB]It's so HOT, the Simpsons came up with a plan...[/SUB]


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 18, 2018)

It's so hot, it feels like the SECOND Rock from the Sun....Earth's HOT Sister!


----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2018)

It's SO hot, you need a friend who will share her fan...


----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2018)

`
It's so HOT, I've nicknamed my Thermostat
*The "Therminator" 
*
:iwillbeback:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 18, 2018)

:lol1:      Lara


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2018)

It's so HOT, Victorian Fainting Couches are back in style...

This is Elle Fanning in Vogue Magazine 2017. 
She's an actress, fashion model, and younger sister of actress Dakota Fanning.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> It's so HOT, Victorian Fainting Couches are back in style...
> 
> (This is Elle Fanning in Vogue Magazine 2017. She's an actress, fashion model, and younger sister of actress Dakota Fanning)



Elle....fanning!


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2018)

:lofl:


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 WlrFI0ZSS8TjPXX10/7uT6R6L9H6W42670xr9NQXvgncL2cmogdSq6ckDzHnWov NyDiL2mgFDxe2ftNQyB2EHc0433AOc Jrd3turXcd1/2aK4hb 9MbZl 5T 1V4InI8hhlEpYZKRx4MjMrKQD07pGcHoNt grXcP4zZQKqCQgnoDHKGcjrpBTLH0FP5vX 03p9OF/8y1a7jVsrzQTH/qckkrb9Fe2lT/UPhWT0lNu/Q8jGX/NVuToV26Z09lLrYDxC6M6c7Z6Zrz/AJp4g1w2AspwMrGIpcgdNWnTn0zXshOeNr/9tb/mkqr5Ze8/LNyt4Yzi1zD2f6Frl9Abb6W29NaEUGbPNfk84iiRXSPrw2AMRyN3tLhlOlTgju7HzrdrzFb9Cz5xnHZTZ9 NHSs98j3GZl4lcWYK9jJJdzsNPe7RXVBhvLAG1bflPik0/E7xZWBWJWjjAXTpVbiRcE57x7o3pPQi3dhmym/2ntMA9sME4VirhWP1VOnDNsdhvtT/APaG38HJbOBGI5DKTjPdiC6zsc5Aqw5Y4QLrhFun5yXHbKfJob5pPvCsP8VTOGxAcU4pL etvZgN4gGOZjj3lV Ao tHsM2Zq/5hjEbaG0ygriKWOVJN8/8ARFQ52VjkDGxqvt ZZTkkwgDAIYSqwZsYXQU1EnI8KsZOJzSS8Fa5tJo5kmRGuJOx0yM9s6yBezct3mGrcAbeFEv8NxORsbrxKzQH0FtEf9VHhjFBk2Q05k30s0YYjIXRcaiB1IXswSPUfxqJJzExcqJNxg4WCUkA JBXKg4ONt8GvTby3U3cd3 gingb 9K1sy/cp NQOE/ 9uIY/wCz2P8A/TVeCIsjNpzJbdNZ1AAsojlJXPQsNGQDg4z5U9OY7Y7rIWH1kjkdfsZVING5Ea69s4kL4obgQWYfs/oY03BXTgDwNRfkbaSFIbXtNULWaXSqVAZHlcaxqH0hucVD PC Ss2EPMdtuNbbDJ amyB5nubDY9fKmtzJaadpR3vodyT5zpjs 785/hztvUvk/ic1wvEZJ2DNoCjC6QEUXAVcDqR51N5c4SJ G8Jf863W0mX3CLQ4/Zc/AUfWj2LNnlvykyi7dVtQ8zlV bjR2kGktqymNQxleo8R51gfY5Q5iMUokHWPs37QDzKYyB9lfQtuGjHHp4dpw8mhwBqzHYxtH18mYnfbemLxB5OLcPaW0mt3MN3EWl7H5wBEfA7N2OxUnfH063hHBUiW7PnsxkEgggg4IYEEHyIO4rqveepNXEr1v/iZB ydP mqM1sSeqg0bhXEYra9tJZn0Ijy6mIJC6oJFGcA JA 2ol3ciMZPXoANyT6VJ5e4JJcNrfYfcPQeZrjcsdzWrEmkEvEpL5CzWy39vJrCOQVEUKM MZIBBHTwNaS/wCao/7YEMjCS8tHjIilw0QW0Wdh3Oi9nLn3GtHZ2ixqFUYAqFxK/wCqKdvE/wABUfY/AwszPMnFFnlupYSXiP5Py4RxnsZmaQAEZOAQTgVO5h5xhb8oCJ2YS2caQkRyd U 0K6r3eoDRn7aVmzXEUl8ir2HgGPNln VVn7X5oWDRa zl09obhXCfR64BNVPLnEeG2HEZ5xeFo54nZndGAWRpzJoBCAkYJO aPcCvNedOMB3MMZyF2dh0J qPd41rDWcnwS4UaXlW9sLTjhkhuu1t3t5nMhUnEssmpowFXOwAPTxrTcpcahhvrq4lZlinMvZOY5MPi6lO2FyNiDv515RyJJpv4D5sy/tIw/fivaLRtmHk7ff3v40amrg6oFGyp4BzTHb2tggL5S6m9oTspcpDIbnDt3fogvE3wqwsuZ7deIX0rsy21xFbolyUcRB4o5NauSMrtIMEjGxGc1N1V2az y h4Gf4vxW3aHhUMVw7mzuIe0m7GX6MMLx9thlOUZtPic6hTEux28twWaSIcSt5e27Nl1IIIVd9AGdKkacgeFaTNdmlL5F hqBWX/NsRF2qs5D31m8Z7OXDQj2Pt2Hc6L2c2fcal8O5ntV4jezNIRFLBaIj9nLhmj7fWB3PDWvxqTmlzT 1 C8ZnuRZrLh893GLh2hkhtgkrQsC7L24kB0xjUVDJud 8KZyTxGKzvZFeaR7WO3S3t53hcawvZuydxBnSSRnHh41plJp4zS z Bh mZ5Q4pFbR3YnLIZ4w0QMcnfB7fGML sux8xUrl3muOCLhcZMmEtjDcjspfmT2URUv3frx6f8VX4pyt60fZfQ8DMx8ftieKwzSm3ivmk7C6dWEbarWOF8ZwcqQDg4z4Hagca51sJrvhskV8qrbi6DylSdOYljXUrD87BxUH5UEzaxn0cf5B/TXjUB2rp0Z RWZyVFtzDKr3dy8cnaI88rrJjGsO5bUB4A5NQaSlrcg9Z5Y5fkuH7aXIXoPd5D dek2tqqKFUYAp9vAFACjAHhVbxXiOMoh3/OPl6CvKlJyZ0UdxTiHVEPvP8BVIzZprNn3U9BUFCqKdTgKoOb YRaR6VwZnHdH1R01sP3Dx NNJydICp555j7IG3iPzhHfYf9GCOg/WP3D7K8400aRixLMSSSSSepJ3JNJprt044qkZtkvl TRdW7eU0f3uB/GvZxG5dwshUZU4CqeqgZyQfq14dC l1b6rK3wIP8K91jPzjeqIfvf YrLX9DiJ2D/pn Ef9NL7M36aT/IP3LUjNdXOWR/ZD ll/ax 4UvsY/SS/wDeN/Oj1n JG5V2IlwpOVGgHby1AimlYmy69iXxeX/vZP6qctgnm5/4kn9VV0Ly NxGf Hj/XTLt3OMTZ33CoAcehJO9PH9Cy3HD4/In/G5/jTvybF9Qfbk/wAaDwiF0U62ZsnI1HJA yrDNZvkZG/JcP6JP2RRF4ZD ij/AGF/lRwaeKVgY/5RIh7GoAwBIVA8ANLjH3V4jb17xz4mbNvSUfeWH8a8Hi6n316HxP6mWoHFOFMFOrrMj6W4txLT82h38T5eg9az7tnaukbfHxpUWvHOpIVFoyikVaBxbiUdrE00pwq/Fj4Ko8SaW72QyHzPx OyhMjbudo08Xb CjqTXiV/xSaaRpZHyzHJOPgB5AdAKPzBxqS8mMsh9EQfRRfBR/E Jqur0NHSUFvyYylbH9u/1v3Vxnf6x 6mVxrakSK0r4PePSvoHhsupYX vAD90Z/ia fa9x5UlzaWTecIT4R/ Suf5C2RcOTQ11JmkzXHRoOzSMAdjSZrs0gBewofzaPFbqvQCuD0oejcA4p2aj9pSiSpoCSDTg1RRJThJSoZU85DNpN6Mh/zL/OvA/zmH6x/fXvvM29rOP1QfhpP8K8FuFxI/wDeJ /au74nsx1BQacDTKUV2mR7/eYLsR0JpEWpM0MR2jlDEbYYjJ FR nXbFeOzrOnnWNGkkYKigszHoAOprxTnHmV72XO4hTIjT97t sfuG1WHPvNftT9jCfmEPX9Kw/OP6o8Pj5VkcV2aGjj/J8mUpehKXFdS10EiYpcV2KcBRYDQK9j5El1WFsfqSMv d1/cwryILXonJ3HTBa9j2YcBnOS2B3jnGNJ86w1t0XFHoRceYphlX6w IrKtzQ3hAn7R/ooZ5qk8IY/2m/prnwZZrDcL9ZfiKb7Sv1l IrLLzTKekSf5qA/NtxnAjj/AM/86fjbEzYi6T6y/EUvtSfWHxrHNzXcAZ0Rj7H/AK6Yea7nyi/Zf ujxMLNqLlfrCl9pXz 4/yrFpzLdHGBFucfQbr 3TTzPc cf7B/qpeJhZt/aV8z y38qd7SPX9lv5ViYeYbpmCgpknAATz 2nXHHbtD3io/wCjxMLNVxQdpBOBneMjcEfmnzArwm970rsvQnb3AAD91ekScZunVhqGCpz3VGxHurCDhcpIAjO cbbnT9I 4VrpJwE1ZXhDXaDU2Thki69SkFF1N6AkDP31FzW2bJwR6tY2pVsgnrWf UfmokmzhJHhMw8fHsx6eZ zzrVLOI0aVvoopY 5Rn8e vG JXpmleQgDUxOAANiSd8dT61jowydv0XN0RsUopKWusyFApQK4GnLSY6EC0eOKuiXxqVFH61jOaNIxsHHHirvhDd1hUFUA8aseGDqAayytluNIngehrkiOdhRV/G1S HwEsOvvH8/CqJo0PKvBAw1OMeX48v8AxrSvy5E5B0gHxx9E 8efqKPwhQFAq391cs5tyEU45ah qCMYIPQ vv2pRy1b4x2a4PpVyFomilchFHFy5AuwQYznHkfMUKflW2frGM Y2rQ6KTRR/LsLKe34HChyiKD543 NPfgsROSo65 7FWZWk00rYFceDRfVHh4eXSiDhkf1R0I6b79al0lK2Mqp AwsHBUfODD oIxisjxL5MYCB2bMoBYkeerHj4YxXoeBQ5sYprUkuGB8/c182GUNBD3Y9RDN kXy6bDP7qydIKWvVjFRVIzbs4ClxXUophQooiLQxRkFRJlJEhAOmakxkY61DWnisGjVOiXkeDVO4dJg9f31TipvD23qVEHI0KSVNsLpVOSWHqDihcG4XJOwCg4zu3gP51vOF8lxqBrJY9fIbjFEpRjySydy5IHGQT9ox9taWMVHsrRUUKo2FTBtXPy7JFNcaE0uelMINDl0CQRmphem0RRU22VRwakbNO01xWhioDXYp/Twp2aQAQBSTYwdqMVFMlHd/HnSoD5MFKBSYpwFeuZiha7TS06MUm2Uh8cVGSKkUUYYrGUi0jhH607s/U/CuUD1oiqPX41JQgj9furbckctCYCRsFSxDKQNwNtj1B91ZvhFtrcLj44I 0V7DyzZpCgVQozucdM OB4ConKo2iWXXDbBIlCIMKBgAVORRQYznpR1Q1yrcTFzXE5pCKeFqwEApcUqpSEUqHY000daeVplJgST0oTNTncBRmhKc FU2Kg2M0zTinJSGhiG6aZMNj PGi4oUnQ/jxqQPkwU7FJTgK9WyaFVc0ZUpEWpESVlORpGIqxelE7OuUetFCj1rDI0URgj9KKsVcqe/wCFarlrll511DIwR1GxG /qMjG1PITVFDY2zF1VNnY4Xw399eo8oxzhcTZ26Hx/H8qJwnk5U lvhtSEfSU Iz4jIGK10FsB4fbWWpqJqkZiwCpq7DNMSOhTms0qEE1b5ogNR46MFJ9KaGPppp/Z0yWqYjgaC5rgaZON6hsoMiah1o4iwKZajAqQXqopVbJbGYoTCiEUMiiQjmNCmG1ExTJlyD9n76kZ8lLR41rol3qWqV3ykOMbBImfCjhfSixp7vhUiOI n21jKSNlEhj3U MZNTsAddPwqz4Kw1YMSOPIgZktwexY8E5KedA4kADdDjPxr03ljgXssYjMhfG /h6DyFRuA6FRQi6B9XwHuq8VyTWGpJ3Rk2SdFPVaYpoiHNSiQqCo0w1HFdc3AXA8TSpKDVugSGpGBUhWxQEfJPpTpJcUJ0NkhmHhTWFQ3moscuR1pqViocFBpNAzTVO9KDvSKJgFIRSp0rmq2ZgzQ9VONNI2rJlCrTZuh/HjSoaSbofx40AfJqtipiSH8AVBzUmJ67poqLJkEx8/uFS0mbz 4fyqDC3pUqJh5Vi0bJh1JPXf7B/KpltKQQf4AfuqNF N6Ov43pUJmr4bzCyY7uceTfzrXcH5ljmOk91h5 PuNeYRvUmKX8YpuCkZtHtEFwD40eM159wDjQQBWZR72P8enxrZWN8rjKsG9QcisHFxZIWSLLsT4CoQvcEjPTarOdts mKzN5Hgn1pMqJcwXeFyT1/jVZxnmJImSMEamIH3ZqqurwnYHYZH29BVH QxLP20jHOx9Nhjarik SsfZpOLcdCL138R7qpeVeeXln7KSMoPPy8s0y2uoDKUZl64GT1NX8XA4AdYAVj1I8ffRSit0CpmqhfO4qRHvVRw7u4Gc1cxHepuyZbBNVNc09RTGFNkDKVTXJSM KgDi1AuG2rnlqt4hfBRuwGfM0rHR8zqlSI1pVSjIorvbZSQqCpkQoUa1JjWpZVho/so6Chp7qKtTQWGSirQlFFWmhMKtXvLnGRA2GOFY7nw 3yqgFOIzQ1apknsVvOsigqQQd9jkEVGltQ/WvN DcXltiNDZXxRvo/Z5fZWx4dzVE AVZW9BqUfbWEtOS43APLy DjvHI8vH0PnUC84W4yoBIIIJ8q0ltxKFzpDrqxnGd6M0mN8gis8mh2zxS05UuBdDSruqvqzg42Owya9b4dYysF1rp 3OKtUjGNQoyvVz1c SVsdBaKg28KeH00FLjwJoMsKzcugolNcb13bZqqueIIm7MB18fKqqbmmJRlCH/ukfuoWTCjTNJVVxXjUcK5d1UdNz19APGsrec3Oc6AACNtjkepJO/uxWZu5TKdUmC2evStY6T/0NI1V1zirZ0A48zt8B4VQcQvtYG5JBOGJ7wB6qfOq8KK5htWqUY8FUZTsfdREh9RTo1z4mpKp6mjI0oYkHrR0hqRHGPM0RVHrSyDFA0jxRVT3/CnoDR1I9aLFQFYzRlj9KIBRKLFiA7OlCfjFHFPC1VixRGdffQH1VYsKjvHQpMMQMUzDoSPdRo7ojGS22 xI389jvSdltvQ2THhRmPAtBzHOCMSPgeB3 OamJzfdYOHHvKdPSs0Qc0cZxStP0LAuYuZLk5zJg7YIQbee1CvuOTuTh2UHGMbEYHpVctOYUKuhOIe74hJKF17soK6umQfMedQo0p KdinkPEQ 6mfjpRSvpSdnU2OgWil0miYpHXakOjKLmpEZoCKc1KQCtGIkQrkeNSI1Of8AxoEY3p54jGNg6Fvo4DDOemPfU8jbSDq XwOi PrUpRUCG5iTumVAwzkFlznxyM1MtpkfJRlYeJUgj7qTBBgKeFqN7bEG0mVAw6guuRjc7ZpV4jDjPbR46Z1rjf7aKYWiWFFLgVD/AClD mi/bTp1z1p/5Qhxq7aPTnGda4z5Zz1p0xWiTgUhWo/5QhxntosZxnWuM Wc0sV/CxCrLGzHoA6kn3AGlTC0HpjAUOa9iQ6XljU TOoPwJpZp41UMzoqnoxYAHPTBPWih2cRTgfdQGvodvnot nfXf3b70qXkRJUSRkjOQHXIx1yM7UqYWiQB7q4j3UCC hc4SRGOM4DAnA6n3U1eIQE4EsRJ8BIuf30UwtEjQKX7KAbqLVo7RNfTTqXVnyxnNNa/gBwZowc4ILrkHyxmimFolAUuKjy3cSY1SoudxqdRkeYyd6kBc7ikM6mtin9nXMm1FjoyQUeFSIh5ioyN6UaJj51oSSCobSv13jQkdcO6ocfYa gvZIjMeH9jF7L7ID2Wgaf94Ux7tNfPhlxhsaijI B1Oh1fA9Tpr3X/aOy7Q8R9rg7D2YR/TGvV2hfGjrq3xp652xWulwc tyVPJXBu04TaIiKxS61EtjJSG/csST1OlTWW UVVXikoUAD2e22AAHWbyq55X5kgThVoDcxxSe2IzxmVUkVGv2Zw66sgaTvnwqp58VLi6u72C5gdIIbNWVSJO0MkkiBVdXwpyfEHqKuatEQdOyx5csFn4MselSycRjUnAzpPEI3OT/ck FbO64Sh4pby6E0i0ul iMau2tsfczVkfks4zbxR3UNxPFF/aUlQSSIhIaKLddRGRqjNXHKvOVq1vJLLcwLIk16FDyorFGneRMAnJBXRjzxTXApcncBsfarBWjRCTxGSXJCj5uPijyMM4 opwPsoa8NQ8xSPpXRHw1DjSManmYA488BqoOSeYIYuC2iNcxxzC7jLoZVSQK3EtUmpc5ClCSc7YJ8K0yceslvr2drq3KG0tkXE8eW0NdM6rhuveTp50xFBzfxEW9/YX0MUTC5tez0uvd0vPbnIC/nATVI Vi6PaRWaRxKjKlwz6fnMxTDCrjbBxvmqbnbjNnNZcJe2kiRY5YF7HtVaSGIqO6 5Pd7NMk VH UjicM17G0MscwW2IJjdXAPa5AJUnBqZcMqPKNF8mSxrZRu6KTc3dwASoz3WkC9f1YKxnAohDxaKNgMJxC6iwQCNMguOzGPc0daTl/mOwgseFJLLE7l4j3ZlBt5JIpGaSUatgNbKQ3i1ZjmS9iTikk8Usbxi7srgyIysgBMKSZZTgYCMT5A0NcAvZ6RwvgqBuKZRfnbghdh0NnB0 0tVKOExdnwK1ljRvou4KjvGCyc7 Y1sp38qsePc3WiXNkI7qArJcSGYrKhAX2aRFLkNhRqMYyfKqTmfma2TivDHSaN7e3ScSvG6usQmQRIXKk4GRv5DJ6CqJJ3OyLd8O4ssyIfZJHEJCgMgS2glBB88yOD6HFaaW1BMKtBCbY28hmZ1TusBF2Y38CDNnY/R6jxx/OfFbe3sOJD2iKV753eGOJw7kPbwxdF8B2bMT0xirhuZrX2yzxeQaBa3If59NAbNpoDd7GrZ8Z/W9aAMtBbwjl6cwhSgupRG ASYxf4Qhup7uK0PKcipw3hmI427Zo4nLKCSrJKxI9cqOtVXDZrS44ZcWntttAXu7kqWkjwqi9aRCE1jKkAY36GpvLd/aewcPja tVNs6O2qWMEhFlTAGrYnUDvQA/hVjBBecZjjjRVWK3mChRpUvDKX0jwyVzt4k15twsaYYlz0jQf5RWum47DLecXkhu7ZI5LaGJXkIxKRDKGMB1qGwSRnfeshZnMabY7i7eWw2rHW4Rto yVrpddCrm6VhR0Jsy4X30dEFPjtT5U6OFgemasR0YqRHbrnVgZ88DPxpoQ RowBHTNKwLflHlr8oTyQiURaIlkBMYkL5cqw kMYwvxp45Lm/JyX/bDW7xD2cRsI8tcdgrn5zBZQ QceJFWPyWzaeKIPCS2nT3kNC4 5WvSPZ1IXh 2Ujgn xbnP/wCuuiCVHNNuzC/ jhjdG29sUkQLNqNuCe9IyAY7T9UmqLjXLEkFnb3YlSRriWKERmHGky6gCG1knBA2xXpXDLnXx28X9HZWqfGSWT/XQOPolzbcM7NOzRr 2cIMYVYxJIRtt YaeKJyZjOc SGsLY3PtMcoWSNHDQBdIkcJrLdoemoHFSzyLbiD2r8qQez/AKbsU7L6Wj6fa4 lt761nO9nK1jxQuAVws0IBycQRRPuMd064mPwNZPOeWVPgboH48UNGKDJmf5R4Q9/MkIdYswPM8nZ6x3WjUALqGA2snr4UTmzg0nD5Wi1rLm37dGEYjycyKVIDHIGlN8/nVpPkshJuL11G6W0KLnpqkaZjv8A4EoPyoWjonDnk mbeS3kwcgvohfZvEdyTwqMViXbyoiNyJJ21miXCMt3HK7P7OMxhI1kXbtO9kuBvTU5MlBvw1yipZAEHsP97m3EzEjtO79IDxrb8rTD8mWV22/s1i2cnxSJVbf/AIZpnPDCPhfEbgf9YhBz/wDMhihH49a0xRGTMtw35PWeOHtbpYri4iMiQrCrRAKEJVyTqbGtM4K9dqh8v8oPNBPNPcx23YTywOoh1qDEQpbVqUkEny6V6MD/AGrh3/0tz/8Aja1U8LuI0tOJvIglReIXRZM4DDWm2fx0pYoM32ZG05BmF 9kZokAt/aBMkH 8Bk7PSyF 6Qc Jzt0qDyhyy189yhmSEWx0k9iH1/OToWxrGnaLON tekwROOPOWfUrcOGhcY0AXOCPXJ3z6 lZj5J1Il4rkEHWeoI6zXhHX0IoxQZMp77kyRJbNVuIZIL1tKTiHDJ800qdwuQwYL1yMeVVnFeFez3M9szLL2JQa zCZ1xJJgrk9NQ8a2vEbkRWvL7sQoEtrqJOAoNo4JJPQb1k YLpJb 9kRldWnQBlIIIW3gXII69KjUSUdi9NtyK8xjxAPltmlzT8DyriorCzoob7qQjaiBRXMooCiiLg FPjI8q6upFh0IqQpFdXVLAkWV5JBLHPA6pJGWKlk1qQ6FGDLkZ2bz8BVinMN97Ubzt4u2MIgPzB7Psw5cdztM6tRO eh6UtdVKckqRDhGW7QKy4xeRXU14k0Xb3ARZS0JKYjAVAi9oCuw8zRoOP3ypCgng027ao825znQ6d75zfaRvurq6n5Z9i8UegacZvVa5btoSbzHbAwEqcR9kNA7Tu9wDrmotvPOtmlh2qG2V1cAxfOkrN24zJrx9P9XpXV1Hkl2Hij0SLPiFzAJ0gkjRLgASBotbDCaO42sY2z4HehS3dxJDbW8ssbQ2unsgIir9yJolDPrIPdbfYZIFLXUeSVUGEbsKnFbtbV7FJoxbusqEGEmQJKWLgPrxnvkA6fKlveKXU1qtlNNG9uoiUjsSJHWEqVDPrIOdC57u /SurqPJLsPFHolWPNN/DEsMc0RRF0RvJDrmRegUPrAbAAGWU9BnNV1tfXUVvLapOhimdpHLxF5S8hBdtYcDcjPTxrq6hasuw8UeiaeZr/ANo9q7aHtey7D/2c6NGvX07XOrPjmnR818QWZ5xNBrkSONv7OdOmIyMmB2vXMr5 yurqfll2Hih0A4hx69nkgmkuE12764lWELEGIKkumrUxwSB3hjNRppnkllnmZXkmYMxVNC92NIwAuTjZB49c0tdU5yezKWnFbpCAr BSgCurqm2VSFwKBfTBEJAydv311dRFu0DSo//Zhttps://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 WlrFI0ZSS8TjPXX10/7uT6R6L9H6W42670xr9NQXvgncL2cmogdSq6ckDzHnWov NyDiL2mgFDxe2ftNQyB2EHc0433AOc Jrd3turXcd1/2aK4hb 9MbZl 5T 1V4InI8hhlEpYZKRx4MjMrKQD07pGcHoNt grXcP4zZQKqCQgnoDHKGcjrpBTLH0FP5vX 03p9OF/8y1a7jVsrzQTH/qckkrb9Fe2lT/UPhWT0lNu/Q8jGX/NVuToV26Z09lLrYDxC6M6c7Z6Zrz/AJp4g1w2AspwMrGIpcgdNWnTn0zXshOeNr/9tb/mkqr5Ze8/LNyt4Yzi1zD2f6Frl9Abb6W29NaEUGbPNfk84iiRXSPrw2AMRyN3tLhlOlTgju7HzrdrzFb9Cz5xnHZTZ9 NHSs98j3GZl4lcWYK9jJJdzsNPe7RXVBhvLAG1bflPik0/E7xZWBWJWjjAXTpVbiRcE57x7o3pPQi3dhmym/2ntMA9sME4VirhWP1VOnDNsdhvtT/APaG38HJbOBGI5DKTjPdiC6zsc5Aqw5Y4QLrhFun5yXHbKfJob5pPvCsP8VTOGxAcU4pL etvZgN4gGOZjj3lV Ao tHsM2Zq/5hjEbaG0ygriKWOVJN8/8ARFQ52VjkDGxqvt ZZTkkwgDAIYSqwZsYXQU1EnI8KsZOJzSS8Fa5tJo5kmRGuJOx0yM9s6yBezct3mGrcAbeFEv8NxORsbrxKzQH0FtEf9VHhjFBk2Q05k30s0YYjIXRcaiB1IXswSPUfxqJJzExcqJNxg4WCUkA JBXKg4ONt8GvTby3U3cd3 gingb 9K1sy/cp NQOE/ 9uIY/wCz2P8A/TVeCIsjNpzJbdNZ1AAsojlJXPQsNGQDg4z5U9OY7Y7rIWH1kjkdfsZVING5Ea69s4kL4obgQWYfs/oY03BXTgDwNRfkbaSFIbXtNULWaXSqVAZHlcaxqH0hucVD PC Ss2EPMdtuNbbDJ amyB5nubDY9fKmtzJaadpR3vodyT5zpjs 785/hztvUvk/ic1wvEZJ2DNoCjC6QEUXAVcDqR51N5c4SJ G8Jf863W0mX3CLQ4/Zc/AUfWj2LNnlvykyi7dVtQ8zlV bjR2kGktqymNQxleo8R51gfY5Q5iMUokHWPs37QDzKYyB9lfQtuGjHHp4dpw8mhwBqzHYxtH18mYnfbemLxB5OLcPaW0mt3MN3EWl7H5wBEfA7N2OxUnfH063hHBUiW7PnsxkEgggg4IYEEHyIO4rqveepNXEr1v/iZB ydP mqM1sSeqg0bhXEYra9tJZn0Ijy6mIJC6oJFGcA JA 2ol3ciMZPXoANyT6VJ5e4JJcNrfYfcPQeZrjcsdzWrEmkEvEpL5CzWy39vJrCOQVEUKM MZIBBHTwNaS/wCao/7YEMjCS8tHjIilw0QW0Wdh3Oi9nLn3GtHZ2ixqFUYAqFxK/wCqKdvE/wABUfY/AwszPMnFFnlupYSXiP5Py4RxnsZmaQAEZOAQTgVO5h5xhb8oCJ2YS2caQkRyd U 0K6r3eoDRn7aVmzXEUl8ir2HgGPNln VVn7X5oWDRa zl09obhXCfR64BNVPLnEeG2HEZ5xeFo54nZndGAWRpzJoBCAkYJO aPcCvNedOMB3MMZyF2dh0J qPd41rDWcnwS4UaXlW9sLTjhkhuu1t3t5nMhUnEssmpowFXOwAPTxrTcpcahhvrq4lZlinMvZOY5MPi6lO2FyNiDv515RyJJpv4D5sy/tIw/fivaLRtmHk7ff3v40amrg6oFGyp4BzTHb2tggL5S6m9oTspcpDIbnDt3fogvE3wqwsuZ7deIX0rsy21xFbolyUcRB4o5NauSMrtIMEjGxGc1N1V2az y h4Gf4vxW3aHhUMVw7mzuIe0m7GX6MMLx9thlOUZtPic6hTEux28twWaSIcSt5e27Nl1IIIVd9AGdKkacgeFaTNdmlL5F hqBWX/NsRF2qs5D31m8Z7OXDQj2Pt2Hc6L2c2fcal8O5ntV4jezNIRFLBaIj9nLhmj7fWB3PDWvxqTmlzT 1 C8ZnuRZrLh893GLh2hkhtgkrQsC7L24kB0xjUVDJud 8KZyTxGKzvZFeaR7WO3S3t53hcawvZuydxBnSSRnHh41plJp4zS z Bh mZ5Q4pFbR3YnLIZ4w0QMcnfB7fGML sux8xUrl3muOCLhcZMmEtjDcjspfmT2URUv3frx6f8VX4pyt60fZfQ8DMx8ftieKwzSm3ivmk7C6dWEbarWOF8ZwcqQDg4z4Hagca51sJrvhskV8qrbi6DylSdOYljXUrD87BxUH5UEzaxn0cf5B/TXjUB2rp0Z RWZyVFtzDKr3dy8cnaI88rrJjGsO5bUB4A5NQaSlrcg9Z5Y5fkuH7aXIXoPd5D dek2tqqKFUYAp9vAFACjAHhVbxXiOMoh3/OPl6CvKlJyZ0UdxTiHVEPvP8BVIzZprNn3U9BUFCqKdTgKoOb YRaR6VwZnHdH1R01sP3Dx NNJydICp555j7IG3iPzhHfYf9GCOg/WP3D7K8400aRixLMSSSSSepJ3JNJprt044qkZtkvl TRdW7eU0f3uB/GvZxG5dwshUZU4CqeqgZyQfq14dC l1b6rK3wIP8K91jPzjeqIfvf YrLX9DiJ2D/pn Ef9NL7M36aT/IP3LUjNdXOWR/ZD ll/ax 4UvsY/SS/wDeN/Oj1n JG5V2IlwpOVGgHby1AimlYmy69iXxeX/vZP6qctgnm5/4kn9VV0Ly NxGf Hj/XTLt3OMTZ33CoAcehJO9PH9Cy3HD4/In/G5/jTvybF9Qfbk/wAaDwiF0U62ZsnI1HJA yrDNZvkZG/JcP6JP2RRF4ZD ij/AGF/lRwaeKVgY/5RIh7GoAwBIVA8ANLjH3V4jb17xz4mbNvSUfeWH8a8Hi6n316HxP6mWoHFOFMFOrrMj6W4txLT82h38T5eg9az7tnaukbfHxpUWvHOpIVFoyikVaBxbiUdrE00pwq/Fj4Ko8SaW72QyHzPx OyhMjbudo08Xb CjqTXiV/xSaaRpZHyzHJOPgB5AdAKPzBxqS8mMsh9EQfRRfBR/E Jqur0NHSUFvyYylbH9u/1v3Vxnf6x 6mVxrakSK0r4PePSvoHhsupYX vAD90Z/ia fa9x5UlzaWTecIT4R/ Suf5C2RcOTQ11JmkzXHRoOzSMAdjSZrs0gBewofzaPFbqvQCuD0oejcA4p2aj9pSiSpoCSDTg1RRJThJSoZU85DNpN6Mh/zL/OvA/zmH6x/fXvvM29rOP1QfhpP8K8FuFxI/wDeJ /au74nsx1BQacDTKUV2mR7/eYLsR0JpEWpM0MR2jlDEbYYjJ FR nXbFeOzrOnnWNGkkYKigszHoAOprxTnHmV72XO4hTIjT97t sfuG1WHPvNftT9jCfmEPX9Kw/OP6o8Pj5VkcV2aGjj/J8mUpehKXFdS10EiYpcV2KcBRYDQK9j5El1WFsfqSMv d1/cwryILXonJ3HTBa9j2YcBnOS2B3jnGNJ86w1t0XFHoRceYphlX6w IrKtzQ3hAn7R/ooZ5qk8IY/2m/prnwZZrDcL9ZfiKb7Sv1l IrLLzTKekSf5qA/NtxnAjj/AM/86fjbEzYi6T6y/EUvtSfWHxrHNzXcAZ0Rj7H/AK6Yea7nyi/Zf ujxMLNqLlfrCl9pXz 4/yrFpzLdHGBFucfQbr 3TTzPc cf7B/qpeJhZt/aV8z y38qd7SPX9lv5ViYeYbpmCgpknAATz 2nXHHbtD3io/wCjxMLNVxQdpBOBneMjcEfmnzArwm970rsvQnb3AAD91ekScZunVhqGCpz3VGxHurCDhcpIAjO cbbnT9I 4VrpJwE1ZXhDXaDU2Thki69SkFF1N6AkDP31FzW2bJwR6tY2pVsgnrWf UfmokmzhJHhMw8fHsx6eZ zzrVLOI0aVvoopY 5Rn8e vG JXpmleQgDUxOAANiSd8dT61jowydv0XN0RsUopKWusyFApQK4GnLSY6EC0eOKuiXxqVFH61jOaNIxsHHHirvhDd1hUFUA8aseGDqAayytluNIngehrkiOdhRV/G1S HwEsOvvH8/CqJo0PKvBAw1OMeX48v8AxrSvy5E5B0gHxx9E 8efqKPwhQFAq391cs5tyEU45ah qCMYIPQ vv2pRy1b4x2a4PpVyFomilchFHFy5AuwQYznHkfMUKflW2frGM Y2rQ6KTRR/LsLKe34HChyiKD543 NPfgsROSo65 7FWZWk00rYFceDRfVHh4eXSiDhkf1R0I6b79al0lK2Mqp AwsHBUfODD oIxisjxL5MYCB2bMoBYkeerHj4YxXoeBQ5sYprUkuGB8/c182GUNBD3Y9RDN kXy6bDP7qydIKWvVjFRVIzbs4ClxXUophQooiLQxRkFRJlJEhAOmakxkY61DWnisGjVOiXkeDVO4dJg9f31TipvD23qVEHI0KSVNsLpVOSWHqDihcG4XJOwCg4zu3gP51vOF8lxqBrJY9fIbjFEpRjySydy5IHGQT9ox9taWMVHsrRUUKo2FTBtXPy7JFNcaE0uelMINDl0CQRmphem0RRU22VRwakbNO01xWhioDXYp/Twp2aQAQBSTYwdqMVFMlHd/HnSoD5MFKBSYpwFeuZiha7TS06MUm2Uh8cVGSKkUUYYrGUi0jhH607s/U/CuUD1oiqPX41JQgj9furbckctCYCRsFSxDKQNwNtj1B91ZvhFtrcLj44I 0V7DyzZpCgVQozucdM OB4ConKo2iWXXDbBIlCIMKBgAVORRQYznpR1Q1yrcTFzXE5pCKeFqwEApcUqpSEUqHY000daeVplJgST0oTNTncBRmhKc FU2Kg2M0zTinJSGhiG6aZMNj PGi4oUnQ/jxqQPkwU7FJTgK9WyaFVc0ZUpEWpESVlORpGIqxelE7OuUetFCj1rDI0URgj9KKsVcqe/wCFarlrll511DIwR1GxG /qMjG1PITVFDY2zF1VNnY4Xw399eo8oxzhcTZ26Hx/H8qJwnk5U lvhtSEfSU Iz4jIGK10FsB4fbWWpqJqkZiwCpq7DNMSOhTms0qEE1b5ogNR46MFJ9KaGPppp/Z0yWqYjgaC5rgaZON6hsoMiah1o4iwKZajAqQXqopVbJbGYoTCiEUMiiQjmNCmG1ExTJlyD9n76kZ8lLR41rol3qWqV3ykOMbBImfCjhfSixp7vhUiOI n21jKSNlEhj3U MZNTsAddPwqz4Kw1YMSOPIgZktwexY8E5KedA4kADdDjPxr03ljgXssYjMhfG /h6DyFRuA6FRQi6B9XwHuq8VyTWGpJ3Rk2SdFPVaYpoiHNSiQqCo0w1HFdc3AXA8TSpKDVugSGpGBUhWxQEfJPpTpJcUJ0NkhmHhTWFQ3moscuR1pqViocFBpNAzTVO9KDvSKJgFIRSp0rmq2ZgzQ9VONNI2rJlCrTZuh/HjSoaSbofx40AfJqtipiSH8AVBzUmJ67poqLJkEx8/uFS0mbz 4fyqDC3pUqJh5Vi0bJh1JPXf7B/KpltKQQf4AfuqNF N6Ov43pUJmr4bzCyY7uceTfzrXcH5ljmOk91h5 PuNeYRvUmKX8YpuCkZtHtEFwD40eM159wDjQQBWZR72P8enxrZWN8rjKsG9QcisHFxZIWSLLsT4CoQvcEjPTarOdts mKzN5Hgn1pMqJcwXeFyT1/jVZxnmJImSMEamIH3ZqqurwnYHYZH29BVH QxLP20jHOx9Nhjarik SsfZpOLcdCL138R7qpeVeeXln7KSMoPPy8s0y2uoDKUZl64GT1NX8XA4AdYAVj1I8ffRSit0CpmqhfO4qRHvVRw7u4Gc1cxHepuyZbBNVNc09RTGFNkDKVTXJSM KgDi1AuG2rnlqt4hfBRuwGfM0rHR8zqlSI1pVSjIorvbZSQqCpkQoUa1JjWpZVho/so6Chp7qKtTQWGSirQlFFWmhMKtXvLnGRA2GOFY7nw 3yqgFOIzQ1apknsVvOsigqQQd9jkEVGltQ/WvN DcXltiNDZXxRvo/Z5fZWx4dzVE AVZW9BqUfbWEtOS43APLy DjvHI8vH0PnUC84W4yoBIIIJ8q0ltxKFzpDrqxnGd6M0mN8gis8mh2zxS05UuBdDSruqvqzg42Owya9b4dYysF1rp 3OKtUjGNQoyvVz1c SVsdBaKg28KeH00FLjwJoMsKzcugolNcb13bZqqueIIm7MB18fKqqbmmJRlCH/ukfuoWTCjTNJVVxXjUcK5d1UdNz19APGsrec3Oc6AACNtjkepJO/uxWZu5TKdUmC2evStY6T/0NI1V1zirZ0A48zt8B4VQcQvtYG5JBOGJ7wB6qfOq8KK5htWqUY8FUZTsfdREh9RTo1z4mpKp6mjI0oYkHrR0hqRHGPM0RVHrSyDFA0jxRVT3/CnoDR1I9aLFQFYzRlj9KIBRKLFiA7OlCfjFHFPC1VixRGdffQH1VYsKjvHQpMMQMUzDoSPdRo7ojGS22 xI389jvSdltvQ2THhRmPAtBzHOCMSPgeB3 OamJzfdYOHHvKdPSs0Qc0cZxStP0LAuYuZLk5zJg7YIQbee1CvuOTuTh2UHGMbEYHpVctOYUKuhOIe74hJKF17soK6umQfMedQo0p KdinkPEQ 6mfjpRSvpSdnU2OgWil0miYpHXakOjKLmpEZoCKc1KQCtGIkQrkeNSI1Of8AxoEY3p54jGNg6Fvo4DDOemPfU8jbSDq XwOi PrUpRUCG5iTumVAwzkFlznxyM1MtpkfJRlYeJUgj7qTBBgKeFqN7bEG0mVAw6guuRjc7ZpV4jDjPbR46Z1rjf7aKYWiWFFLgVD/AClD mi/bTp1z1p/5Qhxq7aPTnGda4z5Zz1p0xWiTgUhWo/5QhxntosZxnWuM Wc0sV/CxCrLGzHoA6kn3AGlTC0HpjAUOa9iQ6XljU TOoPwJpZp41UMzoqnoxYAHPTBPWih2cRTgfdQGvodvnot nfXf3b70qXkRJUSRkjOQHXIx1yM7UqYWiQB7q4j3UCC hc4SRGOM4DAnA6n3U1eIQE4EsRJ8BIuf30UwtEjQKX7KAbqLVo7RNfTTqXVnyxnNNa/gBwZowc4ILrkHyxmimFolAUuKjy3cSY1SoudxqdRkeYyd6kBc7ikM6mtin9nXMm1FjoyQUeFSIh5ioyN6UaJj51oSSCobSv13jQkdcO6ocfYa gvZIjMeH9jF7L7ID2Wgaf94Ux7tNfPhlxhsaijI B1Oh1fA9Tpr3X/aOy7Q8R9rg7D2YR/TGvV2hfGjrq3xp652xWulwc tyVPJXBu04TaIiKxS61EtjJSG/csST1OlTWW UVVXikoUAD2e22AAHWbyq55X5kgThVoDcxxSe2IzxmVUkVGv2Zw66sgaTvnwqp58VLi6u72C5gdIIbNWVSJO0MkkiBVdXwpyfEHqKuatEQdOyx5csFn4MselSycRjUnAzpPEI3OT/ck FbO64Sh4pby6E0i0ul iMau2tsfczVkfks4zbxR3UNxPFF/aUlQSSIhIaKLddRGRqjNXHKvOVq1vJLLcwLIk16FDyorFGneRMAnJBXRjzxTXApcncBsfarBWjRCTxGSXJCj5uPijyMM4 opwPsoa8NQ8xSPpXRHw1DjSManmYA488BqoOSeYIYuC2iNcxxzC7jLoZVSQK3EtUmpc5ClCSc7YJ8K0yceslvr2drq3KG0tkXE8eW0NdM6rhuveTp50xFBzfxEW9/YX0MUTC5tez0uvd0vPbnIC/nATVI Vi6PaRWaRxKjKlwz6fnMxTDCrjbBxvmqbnbjNnNZcJe2kiRY5YF7HtVaSGIqO6 5Pd7NMk VH UjicM17G0MscwW2IJjdXAPa5AJUnBqZcMqPKNF8mSxrZRu6KTc3dwASoz3WkC9f1YKxnAohDxaKNgMJxC6iwQCNMguOzGPc0daTl/mOwgseFJLLE7l4j3ZlBt5JIpGaSUatgNbKQ3i1ZjmS9iTikk8Usbxi7srgyIysgBMKSZZTgYCMT5A0NcAvZ6RwvgqBuKZRfnbghdh0NnB0 0tVKOExdnwK1ljRvou4KjvGCyc7 Y1sp38qsePc3WiXNkI7qArJcSGYrKhAX2aRFLkNhRqMYyfKqTmfma2TivDHSaN7e3ScSvG6usQmQRIXKk4GRv5DJ6CqJJ3OyLd8O4ssyIfZJHEJCgMgS2glBB88yOD6HFaaW1BMKtBCbY28hmZ1TusBF2Y38CDNnY/R6jxx/OfFbe3sOJD2iKV753eGOJw7kPbwxdF8B2bMT0xirhuZrX2yzxeQaBa3If59NAbNpoDd7GrZ8Z/W9aAMtBbwjl6cwhSgupRG ASYxf4Qhup7uK0PKcipw3hmI427Zo4nLKCSrJKxI9cqOtVXDZrS44ZcWntttAXu7kqWkjwqi9aRCE1jKkAY36GpvLd/aewcPja tVNs6O2qWMEhFlTAGrYnUDvQA/hVjBBecZjjjRVWK3mChRpUvDKX0jwyVzt4k15twsaYYlz0jQf5RWum47DLecXkhu7ZI5LaGJXkIxKRDKGMB1qGwSRnfeshZnMabY7i7eWw2rHW4Rto yVrpddCrm6VhR0Jsy4X30dEFPjtT5U6OFgemasR0YqRHbrnVgZ88DPxpoQ RowBHTNKwLflHlr8oTyQiURaIlkBMYkL5cqw kMYwvxp45Lm/JyX/bDW7xD2cRsI8tcdgrn5zBZQ QceJFWPyWzaeKIPCS2nT3kNC4 5WvSPZ1IXh 2Ujgn xbnP/wCuuiCVHNNuzC/ jhjdG29sUkQLNqNuCe9IyAY7T9UmqLjXLEkFnb3YlSRriWKERmHGky6gCG1knBA2xXpXDLnXx28X9HZWqfGSWT/XQOPolzbcM7NOzRr 2cIMYVYxJIRtt YaeKJyZjOc SGsLY3PtMcoWSNHDQBdIkcJrLdoemoHFSzyLbiD2r8qQez/AKbsU7L6Wj6fa4 lt761nO9nK1jxQuAVws0IBycQRRPuMd064mPwNZPOeWVPgboH48UNGKDJmf5R4Q9/MkIdYswPM8nZ6x3WjUALqGA2snr4UTmzg0nD5Wi1rLm37dGEYjycyKVIDHIGlN8/nVpPkshJuL11G6W0KLnpqkaZjv8A4EoPyoWjonDnk mbeS3kwcgvohfZvEdyTwqMViXbyoiNyJJ21miXCMt3HK7P7OMxhI1kXbtO9kuBvTU5MlBvw1yipZAEHsP97m3EzEjtO79IDxrb8rTD8mWV22/s1i2cnxSJVbf/AIZpnPDCPhfEbgf9YhBz/wDMhihH49a0xRGTMtw35PWeOHtbpYri4iMiQrCrRAKEJVyTqbGtM4K9dqh8v8oPNBPNPcx23YTywOoh1qDEQpbVqUkEny6V6MD/AGrh3/0tz/8Aja1U8LuI0tOJvIglReIXRZM4DDWm2fx0pYoM32ZG05BmF 9kZokAt/aBMkH 8Bk7PSyF 6Qc Jzt0qDyhyy189yhmSEWx0k9iH1/OToWxrGnaLON tekwROOPOWfUrcOGhcY0AXOCPXJ3z6 lZj5J1Il4rkEHWeoI6zXhHX0IoxQZMp77kyRJbNVuIZIL1tKTiHDJ800qdwuQwYL1yMeVVnFeFez3M9szLL2JQa zCZ1xJJgrk9NQ8a2vEbkRWvL7sQoEtrqJOAoNo4JJPQb1k YLpJb 9kRldWnQBlIIIW3gXII69KjUSUdi9NtyK8xjxAPltmlzT8DyriorCzoob7qQjaiBRXMooCiiLg FPjI8q6upFh0IqQpFdXVLAkWV5JBLHPA6pJGWKlk1qQ6FGDLkZ2bz8BVinMN97Ubzt4u2MIgPzB7Psw5cdztM6tRO eh6UtdVKckqRDhGW7QKy4xeRXU14k0Xb3ARZS0JKYjAVAi9oCuw8zRoOP3ypCgng027ao825znQ6d75zfaRvurq6n5Z9i8UegacZvVa5btoSbzHbAwEqcR9kNA7Tu9wDrmotvPOtmlh2qG2V1cAxfOkrN24zJrx9P9XpXV1Hkl2Hij0SLPiFzAJ0gkjRLgASBotbDCaO42sY2z4HehS3dxJDbW8ssbQ2unsgIir9yJolDPrIPdbfYZIFLXUeSVUGEbsKnFbtbV7FJoxbusqEGEmQJKWLgPrxnvkA6fKlveKXU1qtlNNG9uoiUjsSJHWEqVDPrIOdC57u /SurqPJLsPFHolWPNN/DEsMc0RRF0RvJDrmRegUPrAbAAGWU9BnNV1tfXUVvLapOhimdpHLxF5S8hBdtYcDcjPTxrq6hasuw8UeiaeZr/ANo9q7aHtey7D/2c6NGvX07XOrPjmnR818QWZ5xNBrkSONv7OdOmIyMmB2vXMr5 yurqfll2Hih0A4hx69nkgmkuE12764lWELEGIKkumrUxwSB3hjNRppnkllnmZXkmYMxVNC92NIwAuTjZB49c0tdU5yezKWnFbpCAr BSgCurqm2VSFwKBfTBEJAydv311dRFu0DSo//Z


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 19, 2018)

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 WlrFI0ZSS8TjPXX10/7uT6R6L9H6W42670xr9NQXvgncL2cmogdSq6ckDzHnWov NyDiL2mgFDxe2ftNQyB2EHc0433AOc Jrd3turXcd1/2aK4hb 9MbZl 5T 1V4InI8hhlEpYZKRx4MjMrKQD07pGcHoNt grXcP4zZQKqCQgnoDHKGcjrpBTLH0FP5vX 03p9OF/8y1a7jVsrzQTH/qckkrb9Fe2lT/UPhWT0lNu/Q8jGX/NVuToV26Z09lLrYDxC6M6c7Z6Zrz/AJp4g1w2AspwMrGIpcgdNWnTn0zXshOeNr/9tb/mkqr5Ze8/LNyt4Yzi1zD2f6Frl9Abb6W29NaEUGbPNfk84iiRXSPrw2AMRyN3tLhlOlTgju7HzrdrzFb9Cz5xnHZTZ9 NHSs98j3GZl4lcWYK9jJJdzsNPe7RXVBhvLAG1bflPik0/E7xZWBWJWjjAXTpVbiRcE57x7o3pPQi3dhmym/2ntMA9sME4VirhWP1VOnDNsdhvtT/APaG38HJbOBGI5DKTjPdiC6zsc5Aqw5Y4QLrhFun5yXHbKfJob5pPvCsP8VTOGxAcU4pL etvZgN4gGOZjj3lV Ao tHsM2Zq/5hjEbaG0ygriKWOVJN8/8ARFQ52VjkDGxqvt ZZTkkwgDAIYSqwZsYXQU1EnI8KsZOJzSS8Fa5tJo5kmRGuJOx0yM9s6yBezct3mGrcAbeFEv8NxORsbrxKzQH0FtEf9VHhjFBk2Q05k30s0YYjIXRcaiB1IXswSPUfxqJJzExcqJNxg4WCUkA JBXKg4ONt8GvTby3U3cd3 gingb 9K1sy/cp NQOE/ 9uIY/wCz2P8A/TVeCIsjNpzJbdNZ1AAsojlJXPQsNGQDg4z5U9OY7Y7rIWH1kjkdfsZVING5Ea69s4kL4obgQWYfs/oY03BXTgDwNRfkbaSFIbXtNULWaXSqVAZHlcaxqH0hucVD PC Ss2EPMdtuNbbDJ amyB5nubDY9fKmtzJaadpR3vodyT5zpjs 785/hztvUvk/ic1wvEZJ2DNoCjC6QEUXAVcDqR51N5c4SJ G8Jf863W0mX3CLQ4/Zc/AUfWj2LNnlvykyi7dVtQ8zlV bjR2kGktqymNQxleo8R51gfY5Q5iMUokHWPs37QDzKYyB9lfQtuGjHHp4dpw8mhwBqzHYxtH18mYnfbemLxB5OLcPaW0mt3MN3EWl7H5wBEfA7N2OxUnfH063hHBUiW7PnsxkEgggg4IYEEHyIO4rqveepNXEr1v/iZB ydP mqM1sSeqg0bhXEYra9tJZn0Ijy6mIJC6oJFGcA JA 2ol3ciMZPXoANyT6VJ5e4JJcNrfYfcPQeZrjcsdzWrEmkEvEpL5CzWy39vJrCOQVEUKM MZIBBHTwNaS/wCao/7YEMjCS8tHjIilw0QW0Wdh3Oi9nLn3GtHZ2ixqFUYAqFxK/wCqKdvE/wABUfY/AwszPMnFFnlupYSXiP5Py4RxnsZmaQAEZOAQTgVO5h5xhb8oCJ2YS2caQkRyd U 0K6r3eoDRn7aVmzXEUl8ir2HgGPNln VVn7X5oWDRa zl09obhXCfR64BNVPLnEeG2HEZ5xeFo54nZndGAWRpzJoBCAkYJO aPcCvNedOMB3MMZyF2dh0J qPd41rDWcnwS4UaXlW9sLTjhkhuu1t3t5nMhUnEssmpowFXOwAPTxrTcpcahhvrq4lZlinMvZOY5MPi6lO2FyNiDv515RyJJpv4D5sy/tIw/fivaLRtmHk7ff3v40amrg6oFGyp4BzTHb2tggL5S6m9oTspcpDIbnDt3fogvE3wqwsuZ7deIX0rsy21xFbolyUcRB4o5NauSMrtIMEjGxGc1N1V2az y h4Gf4vxW3aHhUMVw7mzuIe0m7GX6MMLx9thlOUZtPic6hTEux28twWaSIcSt5e27Nl1IIIVd9AGdKkacgeFaTNdmlL5F hqBWX/NsRF2qs5D31m8Z7OXDQj2Pt2Hc6L2c2fcal8O5ntV4jezNIRFLBaIj9nLhmj7fWB3PDWvxqTmlzT 1 C8ZnuRZrLh893GLh2hkhtgkrQsC7L24kB0xjUVDJud 8KZyTxGKzvZFeaR7WO3S3t53hcawvZuydxBnSSRnHh41plJp4zS z Bh mZ5Q4pFbR3YnLIZ4w0QMcnfB7fGML sux8xUrl3muOCLhcZMmEtjDcjspfmT2URUv3frx6f8VX4pyt60fZfQ8DMx8ftieKwzSm3ivmk7C6dWEbarWOF8ZwcqQDg4z4Hagca51sJrvhskV8qrbi6DylSdOYljXUrD87BxUH5UEzaxn0cf5B/TXjUB2rp0Z RWZyVFtzDKr3dy8cnaI88rrJjGsO5bUB4A5NQaSlrcg9Z5Y5fkuH7aXIXoPd5D dek2tqqKFUYAp9vAFACjAHhVbxXiOMoh3/OPl6CvKlJyZ0UdxTiHVEPvP8BVIzZprNn3U9BUFCqKdTgKoOb YRaR6VwZnHdH1R01sP3Dx NNJydICp555j7IG3iPzhHfYf9GCOg/WP3D7K8400aRixLMSSSSSepJ3JNJprt044qkZtkvl TRdW7eU0f3uB/GvZxG5dwshUZU4CqeqgZyQfq14dC l1b6rK3wIP8K91jPzjeqIfvf YrLX9DiJ2D/pn Ef9NL7M36aT/IP3LUjNdXOWR/ZD ll/ax 4UvsY/SS/wDeN/Oj1n JG5V2IlwpOVGgHby1AimlYmy69iXxeX/vZP6qctgnm5/4kn9VV0Ly NxGf Hj/XTLt3OMTZ33CoAcehJO9PH9Cy3HD4/In/G5/jTvybF9Qfbk/wAaDwiF0U62ZsnI1HJA yrDNZvkZG/JcP6JP2RRF4ZD ij/AGF/lRwaeKVgY/5RIh7GoAwBIVA8ANLjH3V4jb17xz4mbNvSUfeWH8a8Hi6n316HxP6mWoHFOFMFOrrMj6W4txLT82h38T5eg9az7tnaukbfHxpUWvHOpIVFoyikVaBxbiUdrE00pwq/Fj4Ko8SaW72QyHzPx OyhMjbudo08Xb CjqTXiV/xSaaRpZHyzHJOPgB5AdAKPzBxqS8mMsh9EQfRRfBR/E Jqur0NHSUFvyYylbH9u/1v3Vxnf6x 6mVxrakSK0r4PePSvoHhsupYX vAD90Z/ia fa9x5UlzaWTecIT4R/ Suf5C2RcOTQ11JmkzXHRoOzSMAdjSZrs0gBewofzaPFbqvQCuD0oejcA4p2aj9pSiSpoCSDTg1RRJThJSoZU85DNpN6Mh/zL/OvA/zmH6x/fXvvM29rOP1QfhpP8K8FuFxI/wDeJ /au74nsx1BQacDTKUV2mR7/eYLsR0JpEWpM0MR2jlDEbYYjJ FR nXbFeOzrOnnWNGkkYKigszHoAOprxTnHmV72XO4hTIjT97t sfuG1WHPvNftT9jCfmEPX9Kw/OP6o8Pj5VkcV2aGjj/J8mUpehKXFdS10EiYpcV2KcBRYDQK9j5El1WFsfqSMv d1/cwryILXonJ3HTBa9j2YcBnOS2B3jnGNJ86w1t0XFHoRceYphlX6w IrKtzQ3hAn7R/ooZ5qk8IY/2m/prnwZZrDcL9ZfiKb7Sv1l IrLLzTKekSf5qA/NtxnAjj/AM/86fjbEzYi6T6y/EUvtSfWHxrHNzXcAZ0Rj7H/AK6Yea7nyi/Zf ujxMLNqLlfrCl9pXz 4/yrFpzLdHGBFucfQbr 3TTzPc cf7B/qpeJhZt/aV8z y38qd7SPX9lv5ViYeYbpmCgpknAATz 2nXHHbtD3io/wCjxMLNVxQdpBOBneMjcEfmnzArwm970rsvQnb3AAD91ekScZunVhqGCpz3VGxHurCDhcpIAjO cbbnT9I 4VrpJwE1ZXhDXaDU2Thki69SkFF1N6AkDP31FzW2bJwR6tY2pVsgnrWf UfmokmzhJHhMw8fHsx6eZ zzrVLOI0aVvoopY 5Rn8e vG JXpmleQgDUxOAANiSd8dT61jowydv0XN0RsUopKWusyFApQK4GnLSY6EC0eOKuiXxqVFH61jOaNIxsHHHirvhDd1hUFUA8aseGDqAayytluNIngehrkiOdhRV/G1S HwEsOvvH8/CqJo0PKvBAw1OMeX48v8AxrSvy5E5B0gHxx9E 8efqKPwhQFAq391cs5tyEU45ah qCMYIPQ vv2pRy1b4x2a4PpVyFomilchFHFy5AuwQYznHkfMUKflW2frGM Y2rQ6KTRR/LsLKe34HChyiKD543 NPfgsROSo65 7FWZWk00rYFceDRfVHh4eXSiDhkf1R0I6b79al0lK2Mqp AwsHBUfODD oIxisjxL5MYCB2bMoBYkeerHj4YxXoeBQ5sYprUkuGB8/c182GUNBD3Y9RDN kXy6bDP7qydIKWvVjFRVIzbs4ClxXUophQooiLQxRkFRJlJEhAOmakxkY61DWnisGjVOiXkeDVO4dJg9f31TipvD23qVEHI0KSVNsLpVOSWHqDihcG4XJOwCg4zu3gP51vOF8lxqBrJY9fIbjFEpRjySydy5IHGQT9ox9taWMVHsrRUUKo2FTBtXPy7JFNcaE0uelMINDl0CQRmphem0RRU22VRwakbNO01xWhioDXYp/Twp2aQAQBSTYwdqMVFMlHd/HnSoD5MFKBSYpwFeuZiha7TS06MUm2Uh8cVGSKkUUYYrGUi0jhH607s/U/CuUD1oiqPX41JQgj9furbckctCYCRsFSxDKQNwNtj1B91ZvhFtrcLj44I 0V7DyzZpCgVQozucdM OB4ConKo2iWXXDbBIlCIMKBgAVORRQYznpR1Q1yrcTFzXE5pCKeFqwEApcUqpSEUqHY000daeVplJgST0oTNTncBRmhKc FU2Kg2M0zTinJSGhiG6aZMNj PGi4oUnQ/jxqQPkwU7FJTgK9WyaFVc0ZUpEWpESVlORpGIqxelE7OuUetFCj1rDI0URgj9KKsVcqe/wCFarlrll511DIwR1GxG /qMjG1PITVFDY2zF1VNnY4Xw399eo8oxzhcTZ26Hx/H8qJwnk5U lvhtSEfSU Iz4jIGK10FsB4fbWWpqJqkZiwCpq7DNMSOhTms0qEE1b5ogNR46MFJ9KaGPppp/Z0yWqYjgaC5rgaZON6hsoMiah1o4iwKZajAqQXqopVbJbGYoTCiEUMiiQjmNCmG1ExTJlyD9n76kZ8lLR41rol3qWqV3ykOMbBImfCjhfSixp7vhUiOI n21jKSNlEhj3U MZNTsAddPwqz4Kw1YMSOPIgZktwexY8E5KedA4kADdDjPxr03ljgXssYjMhfG /h6DyFRuA6FRQi6B9XwHuq8VyTWGpJ3Rk2SdFPVaYpoiHNSiQqCo0w1HFdc3AXA8TSpKDVugSGpGBUhWxQEfJPpTpJcUJ0NkhmHhTWFQ3moscuR1pqViocFBpNAzTVO9KDvSKJgFIRSp0rmq2ZgzQ9VONNI2rJlCrTZuh/HjSoaSbofx40AfJqtipiSH8AVBzUmJ67poqLJkEx8/uFS0mbz 4fyqDC3pUqJh5Vi0bJh1JPXf7B/KpltKQQf4AfuqNF N6Ov43pUJmr4bzCyY7uceTfzrXcH5ljmOk91h5 PuNeYRvUmKX8YpuCkZtHtEFwD40eM159wDjQQBWZR72P8enxrZWN8rjKsG9QcisHFxZIWSLLsT4CoQvcEjPTarOdts mKzN5Hgn1pMqJcwXeFyT1/jVZxnmJImSMEamIH3ZqqurwnYHYZH29BVH QxLP20jHOx9Nhjarik SsfZpOLcdCL138R7qpeVeeXln7KSMoPPy8s0y2uoDKUZl64GT1NX8XA4AdYAVj1I8ffRSit0CpmqhfO4qRHvVRw7u4Gc1cxHepuyZbBNVNc09RTGFNkDKVTXJSM KgDi1AuG2rnlqt4hfBRuwGfM0rHR8zqlSI1pVSjIorvbZSQqCpkQoUa1JjWpZVho/so6Chp7qKtTQWGSirQlFFWmhMKtXvLnGRA2GOFY7nw 3yqgFOIzQ1apknsVvOsigqQQd9jkEVGltQ/WvN DcXltiNDZXxRvo/Z5fZWx4dzVE AVZW9BqUfbWEtOS43APLy DjvHI8vH0PnUC84W4yoBIIIJ8q0ltxKFzpDrqxnGd6M0mN8gis8mh2zxS05UuBdDSruqvqzg42Owya9b4dYysF1rp 3OKtUjGNQoyvVz1c SVsdBaKg28KeH00FLjwJoMsKzcugolNcb13bZqqueIIm7MB18fKqqbmmJRlCH/ukfuoWTCjTNJVVxXjUcK5d1UdNz19APGsrec3Oc6AACNtjkepJO/uxWZu5TKdUmC2evStY6T/0NI1V1zirZ0A48zt8B4VQcQvtYG5JBOGJ7wB6qfOq8KK5htWqUY8FUZTsfdREh9RTo1z4mpKp6mjI0oYkHrR0hqRHGPM0RVHrSyDFA0jxRVT3/CnoDR1I9aLFQFYzRlj9KIBRKLFiA7OlCfjFHFPC1VixRGdffQH1VYsKjvHQpMMQMUzDoSPdRo7ojGS22 xI389jvSdltvQ2THhRmPAtBzHOCMSPgeB3 OamJzfdYOHHvKdPSs0Qc0cZxStP0LAuYuZLk5zJg7YIQbee1CvuOTuTh2UHGMbEYHpVctOYUKuhOIe74hJKF17soK6umQfMedQo0p KdinkPEQ 6mfjpRSvpSdnU2OgWil0miYpHXakOjKLmpEZoCKc1KQCtGIkQrkeNSI1Of8AxoEY3p54jGNg6Fvo4DDOemPfU8jbSDq XwOi PrUpRUCG5iTumVAwzkFlznxyM1MtpkfJRlYeJUgj7qTBBgKeFqN7bEG0mVAw6guuRjc7ZpV4jDjPbR46Z1rjf7aKYWiWFFLgVD/AClD mi/bTp1z1p/5Qhxq7aPTnGda4z5Zz1p0xWiTgUhWo/5QhxntosZxnWuM Wc0sV/CxCrLGzHoA6kn3AGlTC0HpjAUOa9iQ6XljU TOoPwJpZp41UMzoqnoxYAHPTBPWih2cRTgfdQGvodvnot nfXf3b70qXkRJUSRkjOQHXIx1yM7UqYWiQB7q4j3UCC hc4SRGOM4DAnA6n3U1eIQE4EsRJ8BIuf30UwtEjQKX7KAbqLVo7RNfTTqXVnyxnNNa/gBwZowc4ILrkHyxmimFolAUuKjy3cSY1SoudxqdRkeYyd6kBc7ikM6mtin9nXMm1FjoyQUeFSIh5ioyN6UaJj51oSSCobSv13jQkdcO6ocfYa gvZIjMeH9jF7L7ID2Wgaf94Ux7tNfPhlxhsaijI B1Oh1fA9Tpr3X/aOy7Q8R9rg7D2YR/TGvV2hfGjrq3xp652xWulwc tyVPJXBu04TaIiKxS61EtjJSG/csST1OlTWW UVVXikoUAD2e22AAHWbyq55X5kgThVoDcxxSe2IzxmVUkVGv2Zw66sgaTvnwqp58VLi6u72C5gdIIbNWVSJO0MkkiBVdXwpyfEHqKuatEQdOyx5csFn4MselSycRjUnAzpPEI3OT/ck FbO64Sh4pby6E0i0ul iMau2tsfczVkfks4zbxR3UNxPFF/aUlQSSIhIaKLddRGRqjNXHKvOVq1vJLLcwLIk16FDyorFGneRMAnJBXRjzxTXApcncBsfarBWjRCTxGSXJCj5uPijyMM4 opwPsoa8NQ8xSPpXRHw1DjSManmYA488BqoOSeYIYuC2iNcxxzC7jLoZVSQK3EtUmpc5ClCSc7YJ8K0yceslvr2drq3KG0tkXE8eW0NdM6rhuveTp50xFBzfxEW9/YX0MUTC5tez0uvd0vPbnIC/nATVI Vi6PaRWaRxKjKlwz6fnMxTDCrjbBxvmqbnbjNnNZcJe2kiRY5YF7HtVaSGIqO6 5Pd7NMk VH UjicM17G0MscwW2IJjdXAPa5AJUnBqZcMqPKNF8mSxrZRu6KTc3dwASoz3WkC9f1YKxnAohDxaKNgMJxC6iwQCNMguOzGPc0daTl/mOwgseFJLLE7l4j3ZlBt5JIpGaSUatgNbKQ3i1ZjmS9iTikk8Usbxi7srgyIysgBMKSZZTgYCMT5A0NcAvZ6RwvgqBuKZRfnbghdh0NnB0 0tVKOExdnwK1ljRvou4KjvGCyc7 Y1sp38qsePc3WiXNkI7qArJcSGYrKhAX2aRFLkNhRqMYyfKqTmfma2TivDHSaN7e3ScSvG6usQmQRIXKk4GRv5DJ6CqJJ3OyLd8O4ssyIfZJHEJCgMgS2glBB88yOD6HFaaW1BMKtBCbY28hmZ1TusBF2Y38CDNnY/R6jxx/OfFbe3sOJD2iKV753eGOJw7kPbwxdF8B2bMT0xirhuZrX2yzxeQaBa3If59NAbNpoDd7GrZ8Z/W9aAMtBbwjl6cwhSgupRG ASYxf4Qhup7uK0PKcipw3hmI427Zo4nLKCSrJKxI9cqOtVXDZrS44ZcWntttAXu7kqWkjwqi9aRCE1jKkAY36GpvLd/aewcPja tVNs6O2qWMEhFlTAGrYnUDvQA/hVjBBecZjjjRVWK3mChRpUvDKX0jwyVzt4k15twsaYYlz0jQf5RWum47DLecXkhu7ZI5LaGJXkIxKRDKGMB1qGwSRnfeshZnMabY7i7eWw2rHW4Rto yVrpddCrm6VhR0Jsy4X30dEFPjtT5U6OFgemasR0YqRHbrnVgZ88DPxpoQ RowBHTNKwLflHlr8oTyQiURaIlkBMYkL5cqw kMYwvxp45Lm/JyX/bDW7xD2cRsI8tcdgrn5zBZQ QceJFWPyWzaeKIPCS2nT3kNC4 5WvSPZ1IXh 2Ujgn xbnP/wCuuiCVHNNuzC/ jhjdG29sUkQLNqNuCe9IyAY7T9UmqLjXLEkFnb3YlSRriWKERmHGky6gCG1knBA2xXpXDLnXx28X9HZWqfGSWT/XQOPolzbcM7NOzRr 2cIMYVYxJIRtt YaeKJyZjOc SGsLY3PtMcoWSNHDQBdIkcJrLdoemoHFSzyLbiD2r8qQez/AKbsU7L6Wj6fa4 lt761nO9nK1jxQuAVws0IBycQRRPuMd064mPwNZPOeWVPgboH48UNGKDJmf5R4Q9/MkIdYswPM8nZ6x3WjUALqGA2snr4UTmzg0nD5Wi1rLm37dGEYjycyKVIDHIGlN8/nVpPkshJuL11G6W0KLnpqkaZjv8A4EoPyoWjonDnk mbeS3kwcgvohfZvEdyTwqMViXbyoiNyJJ21miXCMt3HK7P7OMxhI1kXbtO9kuBvTU5MlBvw1yipZAEHsP97m3EzEjtO79IDxrb8rTD8mWV22/s1i2cnxSJVbf/AIZpnPDCPhfEbgf9YhBz/wDMhihH49a0xRGTMtw35PWeOHtbpYri4iMiQrCrRAKEJVyTqbGtM4K9dqh8v8oPNBPNPcx23YTywOoh1qDEQpbVqUkEny6V6MD/AGrh3/0tz/8Aja1U8LuI0tOJvIglReIXRZM4DDWm2fx0pYoM32ZG05BmF 9kZokAt/aBMkH 8Bk7PSyF 6Qc Jzt0qDyhyy189yhmSEWx0k9iH1/OToWxrGnaLON tekwROOPOWfUrcOGhcY0AXOCPXJ3z6 lZj5J1Il4rkEHWeoI6zXhHX0IoxQZMp77kyRJbNVuIZIL1tKTiHDJ800qdwuQwYL1yMeVVnFeFez3M9szLL2JQa zCZ1xJJgrk9NQ8a2vEbkRWvL7sQoEtrqJOAoNo4JJPQb1k YLpJb 9kRldWnQBlIIIW3gXII69KjUSUdi9NtyK8xjxAPltmlzT8DyriorCzoob7qQjaiBRXMooCiiLg FPjI8q6upFh0IqQpFdXVLAkWV5JBLHPA6pJGWKlk1qQ6FGDLkZ2bz8BVinMN97Ubzt4u2MIgPzB7Psw5cdztM6tRO eh6UtdVKckqRDhGW7QKy4xeRXU14k0Xb3ARZS0JKYjAVAi9oCuw8zRoOP3ypCgng027ao825znQ6d75zfaRvurq6n5Z9i8UegacZvVa5btoSbzHbAwEqcR9kNA7Tu9wDrmotvPOtmlh2qG2V1cAxfOkrN24zJrx9P9XpXV1Hkl2Hij0SLPiFzAJ0gkjRLgASBotbDCaO42sY2z4HehS3dxJDbW8ssbQ2unsgIir9yJolDPrIPdbfYZIFLXUeSVUGEbsKnFbtbV7FJoxbusqEGEmQJKWLgPrxnvkA6fKlveKXU1qtlNNG9uoiUjsSJHWEqVDPrIOdC57u /SurqPJLsPFHolWPNN/DEsMc0RRF0RvJDrmRegUPrAbAAGWU9BnNV1tfXUVvLapOhimdpHLxF5S8hBdtYcDcjPTxrq6hasuw8UeiaeZr/ANo9q7aHtey7D/2c6NGvX07XOrPjmnR818QWZ5xNBrkSONv7OdOmIyMmB2vXMr5 yurqfll2Hih0A4hx69nkgmkuE12764lWELEGIKkumrUxwSB3hjNRppnkllnmZXkmYMxVNC92NIwAuTjZB49c0tdU5yezKWnFbpCAr BSgCurqm2VSFwKBfTBEJAydv311dRFu0DSo//Z


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2018)

It's so HOT, finally a good excuse for being lazy and singing 
"Tubing" Down the River on a Sunday Afternoon (below)






The first "Karaoke machine".....Player Piano Rolls:


----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2018)

It's so HOT....This:


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2018)

Even the cat is in the pool!

It's so humid you almost need scuba gear to breathe.


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2018)

It's so Hot, we start seeing jokes in bad taste layful:


----------



## IKE (Aug 24, 2018)

Lara said:


> layful:



Lara there is no way that it could ever get that hot outside. layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2018)

Crank up that A.C. till it's blowing snowballs.


----------



## Beth Ward (Aug 25, 2018)

It is so hot, you could fry an egg on the sidewalk.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 27, 2018)

It's so HOT I'm counting the days till Autumn...still [FONT=&quot](Sept 22 Northern Hemisphere EST)[/FONT]
26 days, 11 hours, 6 minutes, and 51 seconds 

https://yourcountdown.to/autumn-fall


----------

